# Greenbelt Lake Tomorrow



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

My brother and are going to try our hand freshwater fishing at greenbelt lake. Anyone knows what I can expect besides trout? I have bloodworms, night crawlers, shrimp and peeler crabs, because I usually saltwater fish. I have some jig heads, crankbaits and a frog lure lol. Is this a recipe for a big fat skunk and a helluva learning experience or what? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

I've never fished greenbelt but I asked people about it one day and its mainly trout. But I'm sure there's blue gill and bass like everywhere else mayb some crappie. Trout prob aren't biting cuz its been rele hot and crappie are prob in cover deep down


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I will be waiting for your report . I always been wanting to fish at Lake Artemesia and Greenbelt Lake for trout. I checkout both of the lake only once each. Because I don't see anyone fishing, I left. I thought they were private lake and might not open for fishing. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know how successful you will be with trout...that lake is fished hard after the Spring stocking... so the trout are far and few between. You can have some success with LMB. If you look at this map you can see where the back entrance is to the park. Sorry my circle is off around the church, but you can park around there and fish the area I have circled. Try your frogs, some artificial worms, and maybe a nice big spinner. But get there EARLY...as the water temps rise the fish go deeper and will be harder to get to.










As for that peeler, shrimp, and bloodworms...leave that at home! Or head on down closer to the bay!! LOL 

Hope you catch somethin!

MYT


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

prob won't catch any trout until the fall stockings, its been too hot now and they don't survive hot water temps.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

C-Ville - Crappie in the cover deep down? The water is so shallow I'm not sure how deep they could be. Should I have been fishing low or high? It was pretty hot out there.

Berserk - You can definetly fish there. I hope you have more luck than we did though lol Nice park. Grills. Benches. Canopys. Just nothing biting as far as I could tell.

Myt - How's it going? Thanks for the map. I don't think we tried that section of the lake. I'm with you, we really need to get there EARLY. I like 45 minutes away and I still beat my brother there and he's only 10 minutes away in Bladensburg. Go figure right! I might give it another shot. I want to give freshwater fishing a try. All the Saltwater locations for us piersurfmen are beyond crowded. 


shelties - tell me about it...




My brother and I got the good ole skunk on Saturday. It was our first time freshwater fishing and I now know we weren't rigged correctly lol. I think my bait was proably sitting to close to the bottom? I tried some spinnerbaits, not even a bite. I'm going to do some research and learn more about top water fishing. I've only bottom-fished up to this point and I'd love to mix it up.


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

never knew it was shallow cuz i didn't fish there.but wen i was in south carolina i saw some crappie w my polarized glasses swimming near some brush and wen the water temps hot the fish go down like everyones sayin. And I talked to charters and bait shops in south carolina and they said to catch em tehre u gotta go out in a boat and find drop offs or cover. hope this helps ya


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Give it another shot man... Freshwater from shore is sometimes hit or miss depending on what your going after...ESPECIALLY Large Mouth Bass. Like I said get there early or you can go in the evening when it starts too cool down. You can catch some of them greedy bass on the evening bite! As far as the water being shallow, it is close to shore...but I am %100 sure that it drops off as you get closer to the center of the lake. Which you can't get to from shore, so thats why you want to get there early!  LOL

MYT


----------

